# Mantis and Sendmail



## costanzom (Dec 13, 2011)

My Mantis does not send an email with Sendmail.

This is the log of Sendmail.


```
Dec 13 18:05:04 jmantis01 sm-mta[3300]: My unqualified host name (jmantis01) unknown; sleeping for retry
Dec 13 18:06:04 jmantis01 sm-mta[3300]: unable to qualify my own domain name (jmantis01) -- using short name
Dec 13 18:06:04 jmantis01 sm-mta[3305]: starting daemon (8.14.4): SMTP+queueing@00:30:00
Dec 13 18:06:04 jmantis01 sm-mta[3305]: NOQUEUE: SYSERR(root): opendaemonsocket: daemon IPv6: can't create server SMTP socket:
 Protocol not supported
Dec 13 18:06:04 jmantis01 sm-mta[3305]: NOQUEUE: SYSERR(root): opendaemonsocket: daemon IPv6: optional socket disabled
Dec 13 18:07:21 jmantis01 sm-mta[3306]: pBDGsx7n003215: to=<admin@example.com>, delay=00:12:22, xdelay=00:01:17, mailer=esmtp,
 pri=122863, relay=example.com. [192.0.43.10], dsn=4.0.0, stat=Deferred: Operation timed out with example.com.
Dec 13 18:07:21 jmantis01 sm-mta[3306]: pBDGG5fM003085: to=<admin@example.com>, delay=00:51:16, xdelay=00:00:00, mailer=esmtp,
 pri=302190, relay=example.com., dsn=4.0.0, stat=Deferred: Operation timed out with example.com.
Dec 13 18:07:29 jmantis01 sendmail[3310]: My unqualified host name (jmantis01) unknown; sleeping for retry
Dec 13 18:08:30 jmantis01 sendmail[3310]: unable to qualify my own domain name (jmantis01) -- using short name
Dec 13 18:08:30 jmantis01 sendmail[3310]: My unqualified host name (jmantis01) unknown; sleeping for retry
Dec 13 18:09:30 jmantis01 sendmail[3310]: unable to qualify my own domain name (jmantis01) -- using short name
Dec 13 18:09:30 jmantis01 sendmail[3310]: pBDH8Urq003310: Authentication-Warning: jmantis01: www set sender to
 [email]admin@example.com[/email] using -f
Dec 13 18:09:30 jmantis01 sendmail[3310]: pBDH8Urq003310: from=admin@example.com, size=954, class=0, nrcpts=1,
 msgid=<f2110bdc3389c44d7cb40fc61d105f3b@172.19.31.1>, relay=www@localhost
Dec 13 18:09:30 jmantis01 sm-mta[3311]: pBDH9USk003311: SYSERR(root): hash map "Alias0": missing map file /etc/mail/aliases.db:
 No such file or directory
Dec 13 18:09:30 jmantis01 sm-mta[3311]: pBDH9USk003311: <m.costanzo@sigmatel.it>... User unknown
Dec 13 18:09:30 jmantis01 sendmail[3310]: pBDH8Urq003310: to=m.costanzo@sigmatel.it, ctladdr=admin@example.com (80/80),
 delay=00:01:00, xdelay=00:00:00, mailer=relay, pri=30954, relay=[127.0.0.1] [127.0.0.1], dsn=5.1.1, stat=User unknown
Dec 13 18:09:30 jmantis01 sm-mta[3311]: pBDH9USk003311: from=<admin@example.com>, size=954, class=0, nrcpts=0, proto=ESMTP,
 daemon=IPv4, relay=jmantis01 [10.0.2.16]
Dec 13 18:09:30 jmantis01 sendmail[3310]: pBDH8Urq003310: pBDH8Urr003310: DSN: User unknown
Dec 13 18:09:30 jmantis01 sm-mta[3311]: pBDH9USm003311: from=<>, size=2863, class=0, nrcpts=1,
 msgid=<201112131709.pBDH8Urr003310@jmantis01>, proto=ESMTP, daemon=IPv4, relay=jmantis01 [10.0.2.16]
Dec 13 18:09:31 jmantis01 sendmail[3310]: pBDH8Urr003310: to=admin@example.com, delay=00:00:01, xdelay=00:00:01, mailer=relay,
 pri=31978, relay=[127.0.0.1] [10.0.2.16], dsn=2.0.0, stat=Sent (pBDH9USm003311 Message accepted for delivery)
```

Please help me.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 13, 2011)

It tries to email to a non-existant domain (example.com) and to an email address that doesn't exist.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 13, 2011)

Also, aliases.db hasn't been built.


----------



## costanzom (Dec 13, 2011)

admin@example.com where it is written? in which file?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 13, 2011)

Some script is generating emails using the -f switch to sendmail(8).


----------



## amilojko (Jan 2, 2012)

Your admin@example.com is probably in php.ini /usr/local/lib/php.ini. Make sure you sendmail installation is proper and you have /etc/mail/access built as well.


----------

